

Apple Turns on Push Notifications - mcxx
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_push_is_on_apple_turns_on_push_notifications.php

======
tdavis
Granted, I haven't really educated myself on this whole "Push vs. Pull" thing,
but is there some good reason I can't get mail pushed to me? Is it up to the
mail provider (i.e. Google) to supply that functionality? I've _heard_ it can
be done using Exchange, but I'd rather not setup my own exchange server to
route my gmail through...

~~~
menloparkbum
_is there some good reason I can't get mail pushed to me?_

It's because Apple wants you to pay for MobileMe. Not necessarily a "good"
reason, but I suspect it's "the" reason.

~~~
tdavis
I already pay for MobileMe. Which allows me to get emailed pushed to me via my
MobileMe email. Which I don't use.

~~~
menloparkbum
Heh. Well, I dunno what to tell you. You can probably do some sort of auto-
forward + reply-to: address kludge to fake it.

It sucks, but to be honest I personally don't mind. I've been making apps with
the push API and beta testing the AIM client with push and I have a feeling
I'm going to be turning push notifications OFF for most services - I'm already
getting too many notifications and I'm not using any "real" apps yet, just
beta stuff. If I had push email on, my phone's battery would die in about 45
minutes.

------
xelfer
I received an email from Apple asking developers to test out a version of AIM
with push capability. It drained my battery faster than checking email every
15 minutes (that is, the phone didn't last a day without requiring another
charge). I turned it off pretty quickly.

------
hack_edu
Have any IM clients updated to incorporate push yet?

~~~
spicyj
AIM has. I'm not sure if the free (red) one has push, but the paid (purple)
one does.

